# Your Perfect Boxset



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

We all have box sets, and they are usually quite disappointing. If you had the chance of designing a Box set, what would it include?

You have a limit of 10 CD's. You do not have to have every movement, but the excerpts cannot be altered. Also, note that it has to be realistic in relation to the size of a standard CD.

A typical compact disc is up to 80 minutes.

Each disc must be dedicated to a single composer, not a single composition (unless you want to). ​


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's mine:

 

CDs:

1-2: Tristan und Isolde
3-4: Beethoven's 5th 7th and 9th. 
5: Rach 2 with Weissenberg
6: Dvorak's cello concerto with Rostropovich
7: Mendelssohn 3rd and 4th (symphonies)
8. Strauss Alpine Symphony
9. Brahms No. 3 and No. 4
10: von Karajan flushes throat


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Creative. DG will probably release that someday.


----------

